# ECU LOCATION



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

where is the ECU located on the b15 chassis? like is it up under the passenger dash? under the passenger carpeting? or where?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

take a look in the engine bay. on the pass side that black thing on the firewall, the ecu is in there. remove that by moving 2-3 screws, pull that out, and unscrew the cover off that and the ECU is in there.


----------

